# this isnt right.



## dragon86 (Apr 10, 2011)

i just put my male and female togather (they've been pen next to each other for awhile but never togather). well after a little chasing around the pen them finally mount only problem is it was the female mounting the male and now she wont get off him. so my question is whats up with them?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 10, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me a while ago.  My Doe was also bigger than my buck.  I moved their pens farther away where they couldn't see each other and waited a week.  He's bred her every time since then.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the same trouble every time I breed my holland lop. She is bigger then the buck and mounts him when I put her in the bucks cage. I just pet her between her ears for a second (this usually takes her mind off of the buck), or I get her a treat that she really likes and this will get her mind off of trying to mount the buck.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 11, 2011)

I would restrain the doe so the buck could mount her.

Some bucks are not aggressive enough.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

I really seriously LOL'd on this...


----------

